# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تولید و توسعه برنامه های Setup و Install > سوال: اشكال در اجراي برنامه نصبي vb.net در چند كامپوتر

## alinia

سلام من برنامه‌اي به زبان vb.net‌نوشتم اين برنامه را با setup Wizard خود vs به حالت نصبي در آوردم. اما وقتي روي بعضي از كامپوترها كه نصب و اجرا مي‌كنم جواب مي ده اما روي چند تا از كامپيوترا خطا مي ده و پيغام dont send‌مي ده!!!! و پيغامي كه توي erroresh‌ هست مربوط به operating system versionو IP address. نمي خوام همچين مشكلي داشته باشه به نظر شما چي كار كنم؟ لطفاً خيلي فوري جوابمو بديد. ممنون مي‌شم.

----------

